# Remington Model 700 extraction problem



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a Model 700 chanbered in 7mm Rem Mag and since the day I bought it I've had problems extracting rounds after firing. I clean the gun after shooting session. The gun does fine for the first 3 or 4 rounds, but after that it's just about impossible to get the bolt open. I shoot Winchester Super X 150gr. I'm thinking it may be the ammo, but I wanted to get some opinions as to what the problem may be. Thoughts?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 3 older 700's, and 2 of the 3 Ive had to have the extractors replaced, pretty simple job, but requires special tool, I just let a gunsmith replace mine and never had another issue.


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the reply. Do you think it could be the extractor being that it's a new rifle (only had it a year)?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

DocHarkins127 said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply. Do you think it could be the extractor being that it's a new rifle (only had it a year)?


 just as possible as an old one I would say, quality control on newer Remmys isnt the best IMO, might have been some sort of defect on it. Any gunsmith worthy of calling himself a gunsmith should be able to tell you if thats it or not pretty quick.


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome. I'll call a gunsmith today


----------



## Doc10r59 (Jan 6, 2014)

Not sure if you got your extractor issue fixed but I have had a similiar problem. Rem Model 700 XCR .300 WSM shooting Win Ballistic Silvertip 150 gr. and had problems at various times over the years extracting or closing the bolt. This year at the range pre-season the bolt was almost inoperable. took to Pensacola Lock and Gunsmith. They found it to be a broken extractor which they had to order and replace. Working fine now.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

good info, as i have a rem model 700 .06 ...w/o probs so far, but will keep this info in mind should the occasion arise. thx much! :thumbsup:
jp


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If the bolt is sticking, could be the ammo...when it fires the bullet casing may expand a bit (weak brass) and stick a bit. When cleaning the gun, take a pick and clean under the extractor too, you may get residue build up there but that would more then likely cause the gun not to pick up the round....when in doubt, take it to a gunsmith!


----------

